# ATO eyes Uber drivers, Airbnb hosts



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Most people have seen something like this coming. Sure there's going to be some interesting discussions had.

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/ato-eyes-uber-drivers-airbnb-hosts

https://treasury.gov.au/consultation/c2018-t350194/

Specific to Australia mods feel like moving thread to Sydney forum maybe?


----------

